# xfce4

## Realmaker

guten tag,

ich habe mir als wm xfce4 ausgesucht. nur immer wenn ich das starte und länger als 2min etwas mache stürzt er mir ab  :Confused:  wie kann ich bei der fehlersuche vorgehen?

----------

## WiredEd

Wer stürzt ab? Der X-Server? Die Grafikkarte? Der Rechner? Benutzt du KDM? Hast Du mal versucht Strg-Alt-Backspace? Kannst Du Dich noch von extern über SSH einloggen? Läuft der X-Server denn ohne zusätzlichen Windowmanager stabil?

Gib mal bitte ein paar genauere Angaben. Ich probiere den Xfce4 auch zur Zeit aus. Bei mir läuft er sehr stabil!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> wie kann ich bei der fehlersuche vorgehen?

 

Ein Blick ins entsprechende Logfile ist sicherlich ein guter Anfang, bei Bedarf kann man sicherlich die ein oder andere Zeile daraus hier posten.

Tobias

----------

## Decker

Ich wollte den XFCE auch mal ausprobieren...und ehrlich gesagt dachte ich das wäre auch ein kleiner Windowmanager.

Wenn ich den aber emergen will krieg ich eine Liste von Abhängigkeiten, die nicht ohne ist. Um die 20 ebuilds werden angezeigt.

Was soll das? Ist das jetzt schon wieder ein fettgewordener WM?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Ich wollte den XFCE auch mal ausprobieren...und ehrlich gesagt dachte ich das wäre auch ein kleiner Windowmanager.
> 
> Wenn ich den aber emergen will krieg ich eine Liste von Abhängigkeiten, die nicht ohne ist. Um die 20 ebuilds werden angezeigt. Was soll das? Ist das jetzt schon wieder ein fettgewordener WM?

 

Ja und nein. XFCE ist momentan IMO ein Mittelding aus Desktop Environment und WindowManager. 

Tobias

----------

## Realmaker

das problem tritt nicht nach einer gewissen zeit auf sondern immer dann wenn ich zb versuche die taskleiste zu verschieben, eine konsole zu öffnen o.ä.

bei strg+ alt + backspace wird xfce4 zwar beendet (monitor versucht andere auflösung darzustellen) nur geht mein monitor dann wieder in den standby-modus   :Confused: 

nein ich benutze kein kdm, logge mich immer auf der konsole ein und starte xfc4 mit 'startxfce4'

----------

## Realmaker

nebenbeigefragt: wäre es vorteilhaft sich über kdm, gdm o.ä. einzuloggen?

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:  Hi,

also es wäre hilfreich das log file aus /var/log/XFree86.0.log

kann etwas abweichen der name des *.log files ..

ambesten löschste das file und startest xfce4...

dann wenn er wieder abstürtzt sendeste das file hier ins forum zu deinem post und wir koennen uns das genauer angucken ..

ggfs. koennen wir dir dann helfen es kann aber auch seind as du deine cflags oder useflags zu verbakcne gestzt hast und der damit ein problem hat ...

>> zu dem das xfce4 ein fett gewordener wm ist würd ich sagen, nein 

es sind nur viele abhängigkeiten wiel die jungs die libs und die einzelden apps für xfce4 gerne getrennt haben wollten das zu einem den vorteil hat das wenn man ne andere oberfläche benutzt das man da z.b. die taskleiste einbauen koennte usw.. <<

 :Idea: 

----------

## Realmaker

hier

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 26 October 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 27 13:56:18 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "96P"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "cherryblue"

(**) XKB: model: "cherryblue"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "de"

(**) XKB: variant: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000002c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01ea card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4150 card 17af,200e rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4170 card 17af,200f rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4150) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4170) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 Pro AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M10 NP (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NH (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) NK (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4150)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xc0000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe5000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 1, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: STN  Model: c  Serial#: 1347301689

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 34

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.26

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): GTF timings supported

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.276 greenY: 0.596

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.066   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 60  vid: 16609

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  352 x 264 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 96 kHz, PixClock max 260 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: S/T 97P/96P

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HVER807231

(II) RADEON(0): End of Monitor1 EDID data --------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor2 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: STN  Model: c  Serial#: 1347301689

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 34

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.26

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): GTF timings supported

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.276 greenY: 0.596

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.066   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 60  vid: 16609

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  352 x 264 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 96 kHz, PixClock max 260 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: S/T 97P/96P

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HVER807231

(II) RADEON(0): End of Monitor2 EDID data --------------------

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20300

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): 96P: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): 96P: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,96P) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 260MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x8000000)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500/9600/9700/9800 and newer cards

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7161

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Server_Terminate keybinding not found

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

SetKbdSettings - type: 2 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

SetKbdSettings - Succeeded

```

achja: diesma hat strg + alt + backspace nichts genützt

----------

## Realmaker

ist es schlimm das ich das /usr/portage/xfce-base/xfce4/xfce4-4.0.0.ebuild-ebuild installiert hab?

----------

## Realmaker

ok, neue erkenntnisse: 

der rechner schmiert komplett ab, auch unter twm

kann es dann mit der xf86config-file zusammenhängen?

----------

## Realmaker

ich hab geschafft!   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   das problem waren die ati-traiber. hab neuere installiert und nun ist das problem gelöst. 

danke an euch, ihr habt mich auf den richtigen weg gebracht

----------

